# Scottish & Southern energy HQ with surprise mansion - Nr maidenhead - Nov 2010



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 13, 2010)

Well this was a rather pleasant explore, it started out as what we thought were going to be some boring offices and turned out to be a very cool location.

On the A4 just by a roundabout on the way back from Maidenhead I was stuck in traffic and spotted through a gap in the hedge a boarded up office block. The pic below from Google earth shows this gap before they cladded the gate sky high with spikes and razor wire:







After a bit of research I discovered this used to be the head offices for Scottish and Southern Energy and we decided to go have a quick look.

The pic below shows that this place is quite alot bigger than it first appears. We ventured down the footpath (in pink) and took a side entrance:






We were then pleasantly surprised to walk into some very grand grounds











and we were greeted by this:






We approached the mansion to see it was plastered with cameras and also just around the corner we find this very tastefully (NOT!) modified E36 3 Series - turns out they have 24hr security






so anyway we thought it would be best to look around the offices first and then see how much of the mansion and grounds we could explore before we got caught.

Unfortunatly this means we didn't get any internal shots, but nevertheless...

Offices:



















































It's very amateur but I like this pic:







Random but very characteristic cottage on site:



























The grounds and other random finds:











Still keeping the grounds tidy






A very picturesque bird house






Old tennis court






Now demolished sports hall, you can just see the old lines on the floor











Not overly sure what this part was











Main entrance











The irony shot






Green house






Little furnace






Kiln






Inside one of the stores there were some interesting docs






The plans for the modifications for their new V8 Land Rover "Gang van" -Docs dated 1983-1986











And also for an old Dodge flatbed






August 1981






After a good explore, we ventured back to the mansion to see how much we get round:

You can't see me!!





Building next to the mansion










































Well that's it. We didn't get caught and had a very pleasant roam.

We came back the next day to show another friend and within 10minutes we were spotted and asked to leave 


I hope you guys like!


----------



## Alansworld (Nov 13, 2010)

What an extraordinary find. I'd love to get inside.

A


----------



## hydealfred (Nov 13, 2010)

I like that little furnace


----------



## chilli (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks really enjoyed viewing, wonder what the history is ?


----------



## tommo (Nov 13, 2010)

wow what a grand looking place and they have done a very good job of locking it up....... shame would of been nice to get some internal shots, but at least it keeps the pikeys out

i can imagine there is alot more history to the site, it looks like something the MOD would of taken over in the 40's


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 14, 2010)

Cheers for the comments guys. Would be nice to have a butchers inside.

Haven't found alot on this place other than they started a charity marathon there a few years ago, may have to dig deeper me thinks!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 14, 2010)

Fabulous find, J. Such beautiful grounds and some lovely interesting things. Great birdhouse.


----------



## Furball (Nov 16, 2010)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Haven't found alot on this place other than they started a charity marathon there a few years ago, may have to dig deeper me thinks!



Wow have just seen this, and had to register to give a bit of back ground for you folks (as a ex SEB employee) 

Cant belieive the place has been abandoned  just goes to show what happens when you get taken over/bought out (or what ever ) by another company 

Well the Littlewick green complex was the pride and joy of SEB, the jewel in the crown etc, it was the head office too all things electrical for the company, a training place, a place that important deligates went to etc etc and it was where all the heads use to hang out in.

If you ever got called up to Littlewick green then you where either in massive trouble or going to be promoted 

I recieved my long service award up there some 8yrs ago it must be now  and remember the inside of the manor house was stunning, lovely wooden panelling everywhere, huge doors that opened into lush state type rooms with velvet cutained windows etc massive pictures hung on the walls of past Exec's and Directors I presumed.

Its funny as I remember even then there where areas that looked like they had got out of and we (the group of us that went up to get our "stunning" long service award, which consisted of a couple of whiskey glasses that they couldnt even be bothered to get engraved :icon_evil) said that it looked like they might be getting ready to close the place down or moth ball it.

I remember standing out on the terraces with said award being photographed although afterwards no one knew who or where the photographer went or where the pictures ended up 

It was also there main Sports and Social club, there were smaller local depot ones but that was the main one.

The odd building with the big doors on it was from memory the garages and hence why you found some of those documents about landrovers, shame they are just rotting away there, they also had some of the first electric cars and vans there as well, I was always after the little electric VW golf they had, but by the time I found the right person to speak to it had been scrapped 

Shame really its ended up like it is  but thats what happens when you combine yourselves with another company I'm afraid ........and where are the head offices now ...........oh yeah Perth  now thats a good idea for a Southern area company, never did understand why we/they ended up joining up with Scottish energy, worst thing they ever did if you ask me..........glad I'm out of it now 

So there you have it a little into the history of the place, not sure what or who had it before SEB had it, but SEB did have it for a long old time, I'll see if I can find out from some old work mates.


Fur


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 16, 2010)

Furball you legend! thanks for signing up and posting, very interesting read.

Would be very cool if you found pics of it before


----------



## evilnoodle (Nov 16, 2010)

What a wonderful find! Well done matey 

Just one question tho......were you dressed completely in pink when you wandered down the footpath?


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 17, 2010)

Fantastic find!

Love the cottage


----------



## Furball (Nov 18, 2010)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Furball you legend! thanks for signing up and posting, very interesting read.
> 
> Would be very cool if you found pics of it before



No probs happy to help, if I can find more info I'll post it 

Watch out though as if even half the cctv is still working, then as you've found, security will see you pretty quick, quite surprised you didnt get picked off on your first visit  there is loads of cams up there from memory, I remember thinking the place was like Colditz when I was there and at reception there were at least 2 rows of four screens all displaying quad pictures, possibley more 

Furball


----------



## spacepunk (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice find.I like all that 'sneaking around until we get caught' vibe.


----------



## X-DragonRiider-X (Nov 20, 2010)

I want to go inside so badly! ha!
So much secutity there, with the barbed wire fencing and guards, why so much? must be used for somthing.


----------

